# WhatsApp - is there an easy hack?



## MethodicalDestrucion (Aug 15, 2015)

Those of you who maintain surveillance and monitor, or are even just in the early suspicious stages of looking for the smoking gun, I am sure this app has been a common frustration. 

As most of you will know, WhatsApp is a free call/messaging app that runs over WiFi or mobile data, effectively creating a very popular free call/messaging platform. 

The messages stored by the app are kept within encrypted container files (.Db8) which make it pretty much impossible to intercept the messages in any useful form and the message backup files that are stored on the phone are only viewable by extracting the decrypt key from the phone (which requires root and a whole lot more stuffing around to extract the files in the correct way etc, which is beyond most peoples capability!). Long story short, its not an effective or practical solution and it will only provide the data current to that moment that you have got your hands on the phone to physically copy the files, which also only go back 5 days I believe. 

The app defaults its backup of the history database (messages etc) at about 3-4am every day unless set by the user to another time, but the point is, it only backs up the messages/calls/photo's/history that are current at that moment in time. So if say, your WS were to do the usual trick of deleting the text messages as soon as the conversation was had, or immediately after reading the messages, then they will not be in the backup file. 

Basically, this app creates a platform that is popular enough that about 70% of most peoples contacts are using it, it allows for hidden contacts which can be double hidden by tweaking the phone contact settings behind the whatsapp ones and it provides full time messaging capability that is effectively as good or better than SMS, without leaving any itemized records like good old SMS does, and it can be completely deleted off the phone (and completely non-recoverable) immediately after reading, which is a common habit for WS's who are a little more disciplined about leaving anything around to be found, knowing that an unexpected spot check or sneaky snoop by the partner might be their undoing if left un-deleted on the device too long.

The database files only show the non deleted messages etc that were on the phone at the regular backup time, once every 24hrs, so this means that a WS could be sending 3000 messages a day to their AP right under your nose, or whilst at work etc - and as long as its all been deleted and the contact removed or hidden prior to BS having a snoop or the daily backup occuring, then you would have absoloutely no way of knowing that there was anything even going on. 

There's got to be a feasable solution to this. This app should be a great concern to everyone in this forum because it is effectively cheaters communications dream come true.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I _think_ that Wondershare Dr. Fone (for iOS and Android) and iPhone Backup Extractor (for iOS devices, obviously) will restore data from certain ephemeral messaging apps, SnapChat and WhatsApp included.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

MethodicalDestrucion said:


> This app should be a great concern to everyone in this forum because it is effectively cheaters communications dream come true.


Actually, that would be Burner.


----------



## MethodicalDestrucion (Aug 15, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> Actually, that would be Burner.


Burner is a ****ty app that is not much good to anyone, let alone a cheater IMO... unless its side loaded, it would appear in the google play app library of the account associated with the WS phone, so that alone would give them away... secondly, its got massive reliability issues and it is overpriced if you decide to continue the service past the 5 days trial period free number. 

Any app named burner on a WS phone would raise a massive red flag to anyone who was looking, so its not exactly discreet. 

Whatsapp on the other hand is a completely mainstream, hugely popular app that has enough legitimate reason to be on anyone's phone... its hiding in plain sight.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

MethodicalDestrucion said:


> Burner is a ****ty app that is not much good to anyone, let alone a cheater IMO... unless its side loaded, it would appear in the google play app library of the account associated with the WS phone, so that alone would give them away... secondly, its got massive reliability issues and it is overpriced if you decide to continue the service past the 5 days trial period free number.
> 
> Any app named burner on a WS phone would raise a massive red flag to anyone who was looking, so its not exactly discreet.
> 
> Whatsapp on the other hand is a completely mainstream, hugely popular app that has enough legitimate reason to be on anyone's phone... its hiding in plain sight.


And there are ways to get around ALL of that.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Perhaps Gus meant a burner phone.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

workindad said:


> Perhaps Gus meant a burner phone.


No, I meant the app. I actually linked it above.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Wasn't RDMU's wife using WhatsApp? He somehow found a hack didn't he? There was something about the timing of the messages too, like he had to catch the messages as they were happening or close to it. I thought she was texting at the breakfast table and when he checked he could see that she was texting the OM right in front of him.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

MethodicalDestrucion said:


> There's got to be a feasable solution to this. This app should be a great concern to everyone in this forum because it is effectively cheaters communications dream come true.


Put a key logger on her phone. Still has to use her cellphone keyboard to type into WhatsApp and you can record the strokes. 50% of the conversation will tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

@weightlifter may be able to help.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Gps, vars and pen vars work great.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

soccermom2three said:


> Wasn't RDMU's wife using WhatsApp? He somehow found a hack didn't he? There was something about the timing of the messages too, like he had to catch the messages as they were happening or close to it. I thought she was texting at the breakfast table and when he checked he could see that she was texting the OM right in front of him.


Text Free. Ancient history. 
Had lunch with him a few months ago. He doesnt live it but does audit on occasion. She has been good thus far and now admits the bad bad BAD path that mess was taking.


----------



## EverythingU.RNot (Sep 2, 2015)

BetrayedDad said:


> Put a key logger on her phone. Still has to use her cellphone keyboard to type into WhatsApp and you can record the strokes. 50% of the conversation will tell you everything you need to know.


What keylogger, if any, would you recommend? Out of curiosity.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

EverythingU.RNot said:


> What keylogger, if any, would you recommend? Out of curiosity.


The only thing you need is a divorce attorney recommendation. You already got OW's panties and 45 hours of VAR recording. Save your money for the lawyer.


----------



## EverythingU.RNot (Sep 2, 2015)

I had a feeling you'd say that.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

EverythingU.RNot said:


> What keylogger, if any, would you recommend? Out of curiosity.






BetrayedDad said:


> The only thing you need is a divorce attorney recommendation. You already got OW's panties and 45 hours of VAR recording. Save your money for the lawyer.






EverythingU.RNot said:


> I had a feeling you'd say that.



It's good advice.

That said, do you happen to live somewhere that infidelity matters at all when determining division of assets, spousal support, etc in the event of divorce? If so, I'd get as much evidence as I could.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> That said, do you happen to live somewhere that infidelity matters at all when determining division of assets, spousal support, etc in the event of divorce? If so, I'd get as much evidence as I could.


Then she's gonna need a PI. The VAR and the key logger would probably get thrown out. Bugging your spouse without a warrant is frowned upon. Expectation of privacy and all that nonsense. I guess you could use the panties as proof and have them tested for female DNA. Unless your going for alimony and it sounds like they are both financially strapped, its a lot of money and effort for little payoff.


----------



## EverythingU.RNot (Sep 2, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> It's good advice.
> 
> That said, do you happen to live somewhere that infidelity matters at all when determining division of assets, spousal support, etc in the event of divorce? If so, I'd get as much evidence as I could.


I know I live in a state where you can sue your spouse's lover for alienation of affections, loss of ______ ( my nd is drawing a blank here for the word I want.... Basically sex, income from your partner, etc). We're also a No-Fault state, but if he were cheating I would like that put in writing.


----------



## EverythingU.RNot (Sep 2, 2015)

BetrayedDad said:


> Then she's gonna need a PI. The VAR and the key logger would probably get thrown out. Bugging your spouse without a warrant is frowned upon. Expectation of privacy and all that nonsense. I guess you could use the panties as proof and have them tested for female DNA. Unless your going for alimony and it sounds like they are both financially strapped, its a lot of money and effort for little payoff.


I used to work for a PI... Don't think there is any way I'd be a me to afford one and a lawyer, etc.

But we're also a one party state, so as long as one person in the conversation was recorded it is legal.

My husband cannot dispute that even HE qualifies as one knowing party, be side he constantly accusing me of recording him, even when I am not.

If anything is on that VAR, could he really say he had no suspicions whatsoever? No. I don't know if the court would care, but in any case.... It was done for me and my knowledge. I'd only even consider asking a judge to admit it if it had something extremely substantial on it, and I doubt that. Since finding the other VAR he now's whispers or speaks softly, and/or blares the TV/Radio.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

EverythingU.RNot said:


> I know I live in a state where you can sue your spouse's lover for alienation of affections, loss of ______ ( my nd is drawing a blank here for the word I want.... Basically sex, income from your partner, etc). We're also a No-Fault state, but if he were cheating I would like that put in writing.



Start journaling EVERYTHING. Document, document, document.

If you can get your hands on his phone (and get it unlocked) put it in airplane mode and hide it somewhere that he can't find it. If he drinks to excess, do it the next time that he's drunk. This will force him to buy another phone, but you'll have his current phone for data recovery.

Poor yourself into increasing your income. Save as much as you can for your impending divorce.

I've yet to see any mention of children... if you don't have any (w/ him), do whatever you have to do in order to ensure that you don't get pregnant.


----------



## EverythingU.RNot (Sep 2, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> Start journaling EVERYTHING. Document, document, document.
> 
> If you can get your hands on his phone (and get it unlocked) put it in airplane mode and hide it somewhere that he can't find it. If he drinks to excess, do it the next time that he's drunk. This will force him to buy another phone, but you'll have his current phone for data recovery.
> 
> ...


I've been journaling every day for years. And I do note to mention specific things that may or may not be relevant as well as dates/times etc. I keep a very detailed record of e erything, as I said, I used to work for a PI. I'm probably almost unfairly more advantaged than him in this regard. I know my laws, I know what is needed and I'm extremely keen to ANY changes in my environment. (Think: Kathy Bates in Misery.... When she finds her penguin figurine is no longer facing due South, lol).


----------



## EverythingU.RNot (Sep 2, 2015)

No need to worry about babies (yes, we already have a daughter together). Not only is he snipped.... Our sex life has been in the trash .can for a very long time.... :/


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

EverythingU.RNot said:


> But we're also a one party state, so as long as one person in the conversation was recorded it is legal.
> 
> My husband cannot dispute that even HE qualifies as one knowing party, be side he constantly accusing me of recording him, even when I am not.


Oh course, he can say he didn't know (the VAR was hidden) and so can the other person. If it was a conversation between the two of you, then you're right. But the burden of proof is on you to prove he or the other party gave consent to being recorded. Only they can and you "putting him on notice" he could be monitored isn't enough.

This is all a moot point. You KNOW he's cheating and you currently have NO PLANS to divorce him. So we can talk about this more on your thread if you want so we don't continue derailing OPs.


----------

